

Just some other awesome CSS3 buttons - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/just-some-other-awesome-css3-buttons.html

======
nekgrim
Duplicate : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2961645>

